
Slow down your code with goroutines - soheilpro
https://appliedgo.net/concurrencyslower/
======
Zekio
ofc it is slower on a dual core laptop cpu, not really that big a surprise,
considering the cpu probably clocks down when using all cores to save power or
reduce heat generated

Edit: also laptop cpus have notoriously small caches on the CPU

